# Is it possible to"partially" harvest?



## CheCulo (Dec 5, 2021)

I have 2 plants doing pretty well in a small tent. A good portion of the colas are ready or seem to be ready for cutting. Is it possible to cut the ones that look ready and leave the ones that look like they would benefit from the increase in light since I would be taking the bigger ones out?


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 5, 2021)

No.

wait two more weeks

and in the meantime get yourself a small microscope from Radio Shack , do some research on When To Harvest My Cannabis , and more research on Looking At Trichomes and How To Tell When They Are Ripe and then come back in two weeks and let us know how it’s going

cheers and here is to a happy harvest


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

yes it is.  some will harvest the top half of the plant, leaving the bottom half to ripen.


----------



## pute (Dec 5, 2021)

Listen to Big.  If you harvest to soon the buzz will only last a few minutes.  A small scope is a must and they cost less than $20!  Mother nature takes her time.  Wait you will be glad you did.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 5, 2021)

I've done it on several grows. I grow SCROG, and have harvested the top colas and left the rest to fatten up and pop through the screen. Only possible downside is that you'll cause the plant to hermie. I've never had it happen, but it could due to too much stress.
Get a loop and wait 'til you start seeing a little amber in the trics.


----------



## Zekeslowmo (Dec 5, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> I've done it on several grows. I grow SCROG, and have harvested the top colas and left the rest to fatten up and pop through the screen. Only possible downside is that you'll cause the plant to hermie. I've never had it happen, but it could due to too much stress.
> Get a loop and wait 'til you start seeing a little amber in the trics.


While yes, with some unstable or very finicky "strains" the end result may be hermies but that takes time.  Presumably, you would need no more than a few days to a week to finish the unharvested portion of the plant which is nowhere near the time that would be needed for this to happen.


----------



## zem (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah I watched it on a commercial grow op once but it was their unique way i do not recall seeing it elsewhere. I rely on a microscope and pull the whole thing in when it is time


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 6, 2021)

zem said:


> Yeah I watched it on a commercial grow op once but it was their unique way i do not recall seeing it elsewhere. I rely on a microscope and pull the whole thing in when it is time


More than one way to skin a cat, and as long as ya get the fir off, I guess it doesn't matter.


----------

